# 40 gallon breeder questions



## ShackleZ (Sep 5, 2015)

I am currently running a 29 gallon cichlid tank and wanting to upgrade to a larger tank(40 gallon). So 2 years ago I bought a aqua clear 110. And also bought the glass top for a 75 gallon aqueon. So as it stands I cannot afford the exspensivetank or can my floor handle the weight where I moved to.

So I am wanting to get a 40 gallon breeder which is cheaper and a lot less weight compared to the 75 gallon.

Can I run the 110 aqua clear filter in the 40 gallon breeder tank or is that filter overkill?

Also I have a 50 aqua clear currently on my tank, is this filter sufficient for the 40 gallon

My tank is 29 gallon with 3 cichlids(1 acei, 1 electric yellow, 1 rusty) 1 bristle nose pleco, 1 catfish (not sure of species though, it has polkadots lol)


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I would use both filters, rehome the acei since it's going to outgrow a 40 gallon tank and get some more labs and rusties at a 1:5 ratio of male to females.


----------



## ShackleZ (Sep 5, 2015)

Use a 110 and a 50 filter for a 40 gallon breeder?

My acei is almost full grown in my 29 gallon right now he is about 5 1/2 maybe 6

Also I was told it is hard to sex the yellow labs


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

With African cichlids, it's better to have an "excess" than not enough filtration. It is difficult to tell by looking which is why you have to get up close and personal and learn to vent your labs to determine the sex.


----------



## ShackleZ (Sep 5, 2015)

OK I'll have to see if my yellow lab is male or female here shortly. But if I get the 40 will the 110 be sufficient enough alone. I am planning on running the filter side by side to get the beneficial bacteria into the new tank for a fewdays up to 1 week to transfer bacteria to new tank. And sell off my 29 gallon with filter. Is this a good idea or no?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd let it run for a couple of weeks at least. But yes, technically you could adequately filter it with the 110. You could go ahead and put it on the tank you have running now to get the bacteria going so you don't have to wait


----------

